# Got a new job after years unemployed



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I wasn't that good in the interview either, but I never am.
I just told them what they wanted to hear and said give me a chance.

I'm actually there now and all alone on a construction site. I'm the security guard and will need to stay awake 15 hours until my shift ends. 
It's not as bad as I thought it was going to be so far.

I'm happy I'll have more money in my pocket soon.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new job! And even more so for not giving up, and sticking it through after being unemployed for quite some time, it's really a great accomplishment


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Jigirk! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations!

Really, I admire your attitude and it's great you haven't given up


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I got my SIA licence a while back and im hoping to get a job like that but its difficult when you have no experience.

Anyway, congrats mate.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

nemesis1 said:


> I got my SIA licence a while back and im hoping to get a job like that but its difficult when you have no experience.
> 
> Anyway, congrats mate.


I didn't have any experience either, but didn't make a point of saying so. It'll only be for 2 maybe 3 months anyway. No guarantee they'll keep me on after that, so I better keep looking around.
Thanks for the congrats guys.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations Jigirk! For getting the job and persevering for so long. I wish you the best.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

hey congrats ..well done.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

Jigirk said:


> I wasn't that good in the interview either, but I never am.
> I just told them what they wanted to hear and said give me a chance.
> 
> I'm actually there now and all alone on a construction site. I'm the security guard and will need to stay awake 15 hours until my shift ends.
> ...


awesome for you man. i think the give me a chance line is what landed my current job. now im proving myself by trying as hard as i can


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Congratulation. Wish me luck i need a job too.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

That's wonderful! Good luck and congrats!


----------



## mamakoala (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats!! I'm trying to find a job and get really depressed because as you know the SA makes everything difficult. Nice to hear encouraging stuff


----------

